# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  1 Jahr Siamonline.de

## Enrico

und 

isan-online.de
isaan-online.de
isaan-online.com

und und und

----------


## big_cloud

Glueckwunsch zu diesem SUPER-Forum
und 
auf ein langes miteinander



der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## schiene

Auch von mir alles Gute und auf das es im nächsten Jahr die Nr.1 der Thaiforen ist.  :super:

----------



----------


## Daniel Sun

Ein Jahr ist das schon wieder her? Wie die Zeit vergeht....

Na dann Alles Gute Siamonline.de !

Bei soviel Kuchen werde ich mal nen Kaffee spendieren.   :cool:

----------


## Robert

Bin auch für Kaffee  ::

----------


## Enrico

Nimm bitte mal die Tasse weg!  ::

----------


## Robert

Die Aussicht ohne Tasse  ::

----------


## Enrico

Donge  ::

----------

Spanner ....du wirst bald Papa !!!!!   :Nono:

----------


## Enrico

::  ich als Admin muss sowas leider prüfen, ob ich will oder nicht. Gehört zu meinen Job  ::

----------

Na, dann behaltet den Zeitpunkt mal in guter Erinnerung. 
So in 5 Jahren, bei Mitgliederstand 2.000, werden sich die Altmember mit Denkmalschutzstatus über die Neuzugänge aufregen, wie respektlos die doch sind, und wie schön es früher im Forum war.

----------

::   Für dat gibts dann dat Vorum im Forum

----------

> Na, dann behaltet den Zeitpunkt mal in guter Erinnerung. 
> So in 5 Jahren, bei Mitgliederstand 2.000, werden sich die Altmember mit Denkmalschutzstatus über die Neuzugänge aufregen, wie respektlos die doch sind, und wie schön es früher im Forum war.


Monta, ich hoffe, du hast, ausnahmsweise, mal Umrecht!

Aber ersmal Happy birthday Forum!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Sacht mal Jungs, 
ist bei euch allen der Kalender kaputt.
Der 15.8. ist angesagt...

....und vorher wird bei mir net gratuliert.  :Nono:

----------


## schiene

@HuaHin
wir sind halt der zeit immer bisselb voraus :gitarre:

----------

ja aber nur ein bisser'l, die drei Wochen gehen auch noch rum Alex!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wir können ja einfach noch mal gratulieren.... ::

----------


## Enrico

Durch Google drauf gestoßen: Nun sinds schon bald 6 Jahre  ::

----------


## schiene

Kinders wie die Zeit vergeht :: 

und wie lautet nach 6 Jahren dein Resümee?

----------


## Enrico

> Kinders wie die Zeit vergeht
> 
> und wie lautet nach 6 Jahren dein Resümee?


...das es nicht viele vernünftige Forenuser gibt, diese aber hier vertreten sind und wir die Spinner los sind. ::

----------


## Enrico

Auch wenn es ohne Schiene sehr ruhig ist, wir haben 70.000 Beiträge verfasst  ::  Glaube auch das war sogar Schiene...

----------


## chauat

Also dann zwei  ::  auf Schine

----------


## wein4tler

Bist Du erst mit Bier auf Schiene, dann dürfen es auch mehr als zwei sein.  ::

----------


## Robert

::   ::   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

:: 

...zur Zeit viel um die Ohren

----------


## Enrico

Robert, Willi, stellt das Bier wieder hin! Das ist für die Party am 24.7.2012!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Robert, Willi, stellt das Bier wieder hin! Das ist für die Party am 24.7.2012!


...scheisse, kann ich wieder nich kommen 
Thailand ist mal wieder angesagt , 6 Wochen Sommerferien

----------


## Enrico

> ...scheisse, kann ich wieder nich kommen 
> Thailand ist mal wieder angesagt , 6 Wochen Sommerferien


Dann werden wir den Termin verlegen. Die Räumlichkeiten in Meiningen können wir auch zu anderen Terminen mieten. Wenn du auch kommen möchtest, werde ich natürlich mit allen den Termin genau absprechen. Aber dazu dann demnächst mehr, erst mal schaue ich mir die Räume an. Aber was ich nun so gesehen habe, scheint das perfekt zu sein, um auch mal den Thais dort was zu bieten. Die Planung läuft.

----------


## Willi Wacker

in Meiningen  :: 
wohnt da nich dieser Fuzzy ?
nee, da kriegt mich keiner hin
weder mit Geld oder Gold, noch mit netten Worten

----------


## wein4tler

Willi welcher Fuzzy?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Willi welcher Fuzzy?


...lass dir das mal von Enrice erklären, Peter

----------


## Enrico

Ich erkläre das auch gerne, wenn auch nicht mit Begeisterung...

Der Fuzzi ist ein ehemaliges Mitglied hier. Der Auntarman, in anderen Foren der NEOT. Der war hier mal Mitglied und wurde von mir entlassen, weil er der Meinung war in seinem langweiligen Leben ihm unbekannte Personen als Kinderschänder zu betiteln. Da flog er hier raus. Seit dem haben so manche den im Internet am Bein.

*Adresse zum Schutz der Familie des Stalkers in den internen Bereich verschoben...*

Dieser Gunther belästigt mich und nun aktuell meine Familie seit Jahren. Ist nicht weiter wild, aber er entpuppte sich dieses Wochenende als absolute Lusche. Er droht mir seit Jahren, belästigt meine Frau und tut so als wäre er ein Mann, aber wenn wir vor seiner Tür stehen würden, würde er lieber die Polizei rufen. Ein typischer Internetsüchtiger halt. 

Das aber nur am Rande, deswegen meide ich nicht Meiningen. Jedes Dorf hat seinen Deppen ::

----------


## wein4tler

Du sagst es gelassen:"Jedes Dorf hat seinen Deppen". Stimmt. Meine Vermutung war in diese Richtung, dass dies jener Fiesling sein könnte.

----------

